# How to put on weight?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

google "satin balls" for dogs. You will find a recipe that has worked for many. Thanks for taking in a little guy in need.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Satin balls are good for adding calories but so are most 'puppy' foods look for one with high calorie content! Also, has he been checked for worms? If he was only wormed once , it may not have taken care of the problem. Have a fecal done!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Does the breeder think he needs to put on weight? Some Poodles are naturally petite. My friend's TPOO girl feels as light as a bird to me and I was assured she was fit. If you need to go the satin ball route, Google 'satin balls and Great Danes' for the grain free recipe.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm using high-fat (45%) ground meat in addition to the kibble to keep Sulo's bones from sticking. It's a frozen product available at my local pet supply shop and costs about 2,30 EUR per kilo by the box, a bit more by the block. I also restrict the number of days he gets to run free since if he could choose, he'd run forever and then a day.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killa says eat butter! I'm sure that would put fat on him quick. Lol, just kidding don't listen to her, it would also higher his cholesterol which would not be good. I need to tell Killa she has bad habits ?. 
The satin balls are a good idea, but before doing that I would add a bit of coconut oil to his food. Not only will it help him get a bit more healthy fat in his diet, it will also help his coat and skin. Coconut oil is good for everything. I also agree with Mfmst make sure he needs the extra weight, mine feel like skin and bones but are a perfectly healthy weight for their size. 

Oh and mine can't stand peanut butter either. They absolute hate it! Doesn't bother me because I can't stand peanut butter either. It's also hard to find many treats they like, usually the pure meat treats like my homemade jerky or Beams and Quickies from The Honest Kitchen are the only treats they will take anytime. (I refuse to buy pet jerky even USA made). My oldest is completely toy driven and not food driven whatsoever. If he likes toys or a certain toy that could be used as a reward for him also.


----------



## Monomni (Jan 26, 2015)

*Last night's update*

So, I stopped at the store to buy more of our Primal food last night & asked the clerk whether they stock anything that might help with this. She recommended some beef freeze-dried raw "Stella & Chewy" treats, and I also switched to beef flavored Primal food (instead of chicken). Both of these items have higher kcal amounts. 

When I got home, I tried doing a little bit of training with pieces of the treats, and he went bonkers for them! Since he's been pretty uninterested in the duck-flavored Zuke's treats I tried previously, I'm thrilled. He wolfed down the beef Primal dinner, too.

Meanwhile, since someone else mentioned toys, that's another mystery with this little guy... 
I have a pretty good little assortment of toys, but he completely ignores them. That's not unusual when a dog first moves homes, but he's been with me for about 3 weeks now. I've only been able to coax him into taking one little braided fleece rope toy, but he almost immediately drops and ignores it. It's weird. When he's REALLY, REALLY excited, he'll jump up & down & nip/bite me a little, but otherwise, he just doesn't seem to ever play. I've tried letting HIM pick something at the store, but no luck yet. Maybe I'll have to post about this in another section...


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My spoo is hard to put weight on too so I'd like to hear some answers too!

I was told not to feed raw and kibble in the same meal since they digest differently and upset the tummy/digestive tract. Not sure if that is true or not, but I heard it from several people. If he doesn't like kibble why not try feeding all raw if he does better on it?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He just might not be a toy dog. Winter very rarely plays with toys. I think I had him for about 6 months before I ever saw him actually play much less pick up a toy. Some dogs just like toys and others don't, it's a personality thing.


----------

